# Homemade Dog Biscuit Recipes?



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

*Post your homemade dog biscuit & treat recipes to share with everyone else on this forum!*
*Here's a few to start you off!*

*1) Canine Carrot Cookies*
*Ingredients:*
2 cups carrots -- boiled and pureed
2 eggs
2 tablespoons garlic -- minced
2 cups unbleached flour -- *see Note
1 cup rolled oats
1/4 cup wheat germ *or rice flour or rye flour

*Make Them Yourself:*
Combine carrots, eggs and garlic. Mix until smooth. Add dry ingredients. Roll out on heavily floured surface and cut into bars or desired shapes. Bake at 300 degrees for 45 minutes or to desired crunchiness. The centers will continue to harden as they cool. Brush with egg white before baking for a glossy finish.

*2) Bad Breath Banishers*
*Ingredients:*
2 cups brown rice flour 
1 Tablespoon activated charcoal (find this at drugstores, not the briquets!) 
3 Tablespoons canola oil 
1 egg 
1/2 cup chopped fresh mint 
1/2 cup chopped fresh parsley 
2/3 cup low fat milk

*Make Them Yourself:*
Preheat oven to 400F. Lightly oil a cookie sheet. Combine flour and charcoal. Add all the other ingredients. Drop teaspoonfuls on oiled sheet, about 1 inch apart. Bake 15-20 minutes. Store in airtight container in the refrigerator.


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

*Also try these dog treat recipes:*

*1) Veggie Bones
Ingredients: *
3 cups minced parsley 
1/4 cup carrots, chopped very fine 
1/4 cup shredded mozzarella or parmesan cheese 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
2 3/4 cups whole wheat flour 
2 tablespoons bran 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/2 to 1 cup of water

*Make Them Yourself:*
Preheat oven to 350 degrees, rack on middle level. Lightly grease a large baking sheet. 
Stir together parsley, carrots, cheese, and oil. combine all the dry ingredients and add to veggies. Gradually add 1/2 cup of water, mixing well. Make a moist but not wet dough. If needed, add a little more water. Knead for one minute. 
roll dough out to 1/2 inch thickness. Using cookie cutter or a glass, cut out the shapes and transfer them to the baking sheet. Gather the scraps and reroll and cut. 
Bake for 20-30 minutes until biscuits have browned and hardened slightly. (They will harden more as they cool.) Speed cooling by placing them on wire racks. Store in airtight tin. 

*2) Apple Crunch Pupcakes
Ingredients:*
2 3/4 cups water 
1/4 cup applesauce, unsweetened 
1/4 teaspoon vanilla 
4 cups whole wheat flour 
1 cup dried apple chips ( you can also use fresh fruit) 
1 tablespoon baking powder 
1 egg, beaten slightly 
4 tablespoons honey

*Make Them Yourself:*
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Spray muffin tin with cooling spray. 
Mix all wet ingredients thoroughly. Combine dry ingredients in separate bowl. Add wet to dry slowly , scraping well to make sure no dry mixture is left. Pour into muffin tins. Bake for 1 1/4 hours or until a toothpick inserted into center comes out dry. Sotre in a sealed container. Makes around 12-14 pupcakes.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Great idea! I really like the sound of the apple crunch pupcakes ... might try them at the weekend (and give some to Cola too!)


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks, i just thought people could have a go at making some treats for their pooches, save some money and know what they are putting into them!

You can also try these too:

*1) Bulldog Brownies
Ingredients:*
1/2 cup shortening 
3 tablespoons honey 
4 eggs 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1 cup whole wheat flour 
1/4 cup carob flour (powder) 
1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
Frosting 
12 ounces nonfat cream cheese 
2 teaspoons honey

*Make Them Yourself:*
Cream shortening and honey together thoroughly. Add remaining ingredients. Beat well. Bake in a greased cookie sheet (10x15") for 25 minutes at 350 degrees. Cool completely. 
FROSTING: Blend together. Spread frosting over cool brownies. Cut into 3 inch or 1 1/2 inch squares. 

*2) Liver Brownies
Ingredients:*
2 lbs chicken livers 
2 C corn meal 
2 C wheat germ 
2 eggs 
2 1/2 tsp. granulated garlic (not salt) 
1/2 C dried parsley

*Make Them Yourself:*
Liquefy livers in food processor, pour into mixing bowl and add other ingredients. Mix until smooth like a brownie batter. Spread on a cookie sheet (1/2 sheet cake size) (I use parchment paper to line the pan) until it's evenly spread about 1/3 inch thick. Bake at 350 F for about 35 minutes. When cool cut into squares, or whatever shapes you prefer. I keep them in a zip lock bag in the refrigerator.


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

*Here is a recipe to cool down your pooch in the hot weather*

*1) Frozen Peanut Butter Yogurt Treats
Ingredients:*
1-32oz. container of vanilla yogurt
1 cup of peanut butter

*Make them yourself:*
1. Put the paenut butter in a microwave safe dish and microwave until melted.
2. Mix the yogurt and the melted peanut butter in a bowl.
3. Pour mixture into bun papers and freeze.

*2) Pugs Pops
Ingredients:*
1 Quart fruit juice
1 banana, mashed
1/2 cup yogurt

*Make them yourself:*
Mix ingredients together thoroughly, then freeze. *This can be eaten by people too. *


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

*And theres more recipes for you to try at home*

*1) Snickerpoodles
Ingredients:*
1/2 cup vegetable oil 
1/2 cup shortening 
1 cup honey 
2 eggs 
3 ¾ cups white flour 
2 teaspoons cream of tartar 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
½ cup cornmeal 
2 teaspoons cinnamon

*Make them yourself:*
Mix vegetable oil, shortening , honey with eggs. Beat well. Add flour, soda and cream of tartar. Knead dough until mixed well. Shape dough by rounded teaspoons into balls. Mix the cornmeal and cinnamon together in a bowl and roll balls in mixture. Place 2 inches apart on a greased cookie sheet . Press the balls down with a fork. Bake for 8-10 minutes at 400F. Cool on a rack. Store in airtight container.

*2) Wheatfree Salmon Treats 
Ingredients:*
1 8 oz. can salmon with juice 
1/2 cup chopped parsley 
3 eggs, shells included 
1/2 cup sesame seeds ground up in coffee grinder 
1/2 cup flax seeds ground up in coffee grinder 
2-3 cups potato flour

*Make them yourself:*
Put these ingredients into a food processer, mix VERY WELL. Pour potato flour through the opening while the motor is running. I can't tell you exactly how much, but I would guess about 2-3 cups. When the dough forms, like a pie curst, and rolls into a ball it is ready to take out. 
Dump this mess onto potato floured counter or board. Knead more flour into this and when it is a rolled out cookie consistency, it is ready to roll out into about 14 inch thick. I use a pizza cutter to roll our long strips and then cut crosswise to make small squares . If you want FANCY you may use a cookie cutter. Bake on cookie sheets, sprayed Pam or line the sheet with parchment paper. I put in as many as will fit. Usually two whole cookie sheets suffices. I bake this in a 375º oven for 20 min. Turn and rotate the cookie sheets and bake about 10 more minutes. You can make them as soft or as hard as you want.


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

ooo I like the look of the salmon treats and Im sure Toots would too. Not sure about leaving in the egg shells though  have you tried any of these recipies daycare4dogs?


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

Not yet as my little pup has not long gotten over her tummy upset.

however i will be trying the carrot cookies as she likes carrot & i will be trying the Liver brownies this weekend!

i will also be trying the pug pops and will give vegas them when the weather picks up to cool her down.

i do no some people who have tried the salmon treats and their dogs loved them, as well as the apple crunch pup cakes!

will put some new recipes on soon!!!!

if you have any then please share them with everyone else!


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

sorry, I havent any recipies but was thinking of the carrot cookies too. Can you substitute the flour and the wheat germ for rice flour? I dont think Tescos do wheat germ  but I think they do rice flour - or rye. Another daft question - are porridge oats alright to use instead of rolled oats ( or are they the same thing  ) 
I love the idea of making my own treats as I would like to get Toots off the Pedigree stuff. Will have to look out for a bone shaped cutter lol


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

*Heres some new recipes*

*1) Milk Bone Dog Biscuits
Ingredients:*
3/4 cup hot water 
1/3 cup margarine 
1/2 cup powdered milk 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 egg, beaten 
3 cups whole wheat flour

*Make them yourself:*
Variation: increase margarine to 1/2 cup and add 2 teaspoons sugar 
In large bowl pour hot water over the margarine. Stir in powdered milk, salt, and egg. Add flour, 1/2 cup at a time. Knead for a few minutes to form stiff dough. Pat or roll to 1/2 inch thickness. Cut into bone shapes. Bake at 325 degrees for 50 minutes. Cool. They will dry out quite hard. Makes about 1 1/4 pounds of biscuits. Costs around 15p per pound.

2) *Cheesy Bacon Biscuits
Ingredients:*
3/4 cup whole wheat flour 
1/2 tsp. baking soda 
1/2 tsp. salt 
1 stick margarine, softened 
2/3 cup brown sugar 
1 egg, slightly beaten 
1 1/2 tsp. vanilla 
1 1/2 cups regular oats, uncooked 
1 cup (4 oz.) shredded cheddar cheese 
2/3 cup wheat germ 
1/2 lb. bacon, cooked crisp, drained, and crumbled

*Make them yopurself:*
Combine flour, soda and salt; mix well and set aside. Cream butter and sugar; beat in egg and vanilla. Add flour mixture, mixing well. Stir in remaining ingredients. 
Drop dough by rounded teaspoons onto ungreased baking sheets. Bake at 350 for 16 minutes. Cool on baking sheet for a minute or so before removing to cooling rack.

*3) Apple Cinnamon Drops
Ingredients:*
1 large apple
1/4 cup honey
1/2 cup of water
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon 1 cup oatmeal
1 1/2 cups whole wheat flour
1/8 cup whole wheat flour

*Make them yourself:*
Preheat oven to 350 ° F (180 ° C). 
Core, slice and mince the apple (use a food processor if you have one). In a large bowl, combine the minced apple bits, honey, water, cinnamon, and oatmeal. Gradually blend in the wheat flour, adding enough to form a stiff dough. 
In a small bowl, add 1/8 cup wheat flour. Spoon the dough by rounded teaspoon onto ungreased baking sheets, spacing about 2 inches (5cm) apart. Using the bottom of a glass dipped in the wheat flour (to prevent sticking), flatten each spoonful of dough into a circle. Adjust the size of the drops based on how big a treat you like to feed your dog. 
Bake for 30 minutes. Remove from oven and flip each cookie to brown evenly on both sides. Reduce oven temperature to 325 ° F (180 °C). Return to oven and bake for an additional 30 minutes. Let cool overnight. 
Makes about 3 dozen crunchy cookies, depending on how big you make them. 

*4) Muttloaf
Ingredients:*
1/2 cup amaranth 
1 1/2 cups chicken broth
1 1/2 pounds ground chicken - or turkey
1/2 cup cottage cheese
2 whole egg
1/2 cup wheat germ
1/4 cup carrot - finely chopped
1/4 cup spinach - finely chopped
1/4 cup zucchini - finely chopped
2 cloves garlic
1 tablespoon olive oil

*Make them yourself:*
Add amaranth and chicken broth to sauce pan and bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer for 20 minutes. Set aside and let cool. Preheat oven to 350.In a large mixing bowl add meat, cottage cheese, veggies, and eggs. Mix thoroughly. Add wheat germ, cooled amaranth and olive oil mix well. Add mixture to loaf pan, bake at 350 for 1 hour or until done.

Note: Amaranth can be found in a health food store, if not use barley. Barley will need 4 cups of broth and 50 minutes to cook

****Watch this space for more great recipes for your beloved pooches****


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

tootsiesmum said:


> sorry, I havent any recipies but was thinking of the carrot cookies too. Can you substitute the flour and the wheat germ for rice flour? I dont think Tescos do wheat germ  but I think they do rice flour - or rye. Another daft question - are porridge oats alright to use instead of rolled oats ( or are they the same thing  )
> I love the idea of making my own treats as I would like to get Toots off the Pedigree stuff. Will have to look out for a bone shaped cutter lol


yes to all different ingredients.

I will be uploading new recipes, so watch this space, so there is a good variation for everyone to choose from. there is already some new ones put on here!

you can get a decent bone shaped cutter from ebay, heres the link:
Dog Bone New Metal Cookie Biscuit Cutter on eBay, also, Cake Decorating, Crafts (end time 16-May-08 14:56:28 BST)


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

lol good ebay 
well I will have a try this weekend and post pics IF they work out alright - and that is a big IF with my cooking abilities 
Am not sure about some of the recipies though with wheat and milk in them - I thought that these were ingredients that should be avoided for dogs? I suppose you could put goats milk in as an alternative and reduce the water content accordingly and substitite the wheat flour for rice flour. 
Now I know she would love the cheesy bacon ones but I will have a go at the carrot ones and the salmon ones first - although it might be tuna as I dont have salmon in at the mo


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

ive saved these recipes  gonna give them a shot 

hope me dogs dont get the s**ts lol.


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

tootsiesmum said:


> lol good ebay
> well I will have a try this weekend and post pics IF they work out alright - and that is a big IF with my cooking abilities
> Am not sure about some of the recipies though with wheat and milk in them - I thought that these were ingredients that should be avoided for dogs? I suppose you could put goats milk in as an alternative and reduce the water content accordingly and substitite the wheat flour for rice flour.
> Now I know she would love the cheesy bacon ones but I will have a go at the carrot ones and the salmon ones first - although it might be tuna as I dont have salmon in at the mo


*all the recipes can be changed to suit your dogs needs. they are mainly guides, but you can put what you want in them, like you would when making biscuits for yourself!!

****watch this space for more recipes*****


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> ive saved these recipes  gonna give them a shot
> 
> hope me dogs dont get the s**ts lol.


feed in small quantaties to start off with and if they are ok the next day then try some more, lol!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> feed in small quantaties to start off with and if they are ok the next day then try some more, lol!


hehehe will do 

then again they scoff all sorts and it aint effected them yit so i thinks all will be kwl   then again....it will be my cooking so maybe they wont haha


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Mine have liver cake often and no sh*ts from it - its great stuff and the dogs go mad for it


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Mine have liver cake often and no sh*ts from it - its great stuff and the dogs go mad for it


LOL im trying all recipes over time  ill let ya know the effects wen i get to the liver ones


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

am looking to make my own treats, but have read that garlic is not good for dogs, some say yes some no. does anyone know if it is okay for definate or not?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Garlic is perfectly safe to feed dogs, like with any food it should be fed raw and in moderation.


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks for that ajshep, just wanted to be sure.


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

*Heres some more great recipes for you all*

*1) Chicken & Garlic Bites
Ingredients:*
1 cup wheat flour 
1 cup grated cheddar cheese 
1 tablespoon garlic powder ( not garlic salt!) 
1 tablespoon soft butter or margarine 
1/2 cup milk

*Make them yourself:*
Mix flour and cheese together. Add garlic powder and softened butter. Slowly add milk till you form a stiff dough. You may not need all of the milk. Knead on floured board for a few minutes. 
Roll out to 1/4 inch thickness. Cut into shapes and place on ungreased cookie sheet. Bake 350 degrees oven for 15 minutes. Let cool in oven with the door slightly open till cold and firm. Refrigerate to keep fresh

*2) Oatmeal Cookies
Ingredients:*
2 cups rice 2 packages Reg. Flavor oatmeal (mixed w/milk)
1/4 cup molasses
1 cup carrots
1/3 cup spinach
1 1/4 cup flour
1/2 tbsp brown gravy mix
4 tbsp applesauce
1/2 tbsp vegetable oil

*make them yourself:*
Preheat oven to 350degrees Stir Ingredients, but adding flour gradually. Drop on cookie sheet using tsp. Bake 15-20 minutes or until golden brown. Makes approx. 20 cookies. 

*3) Peanut Butter & Honey Crunchies
Ingredients:*
1/4 cup honey
1 cup crunchy peanut butter
2 cups chicken broth or water
1/3 cup peanut oil 1 cup rolled oats
1 cup oat bran
3-4 cups oat flour

*make them yourself:*
Preheat oven to 350 ° F (180 ° C). 
In a small dutch oven or large saucepan, combine honey, peanut butter (try to find a brand that has no added suger, salt or other ingredients; ideally it should only contain peanuts), chicken broth, and peanut oil. Heat, stirring often, until mixture begins to simmer. Remove from heat. Stir in rolled oats and oat bran and let cool until lukewarm -- or cool enough to work with. Gradually blend in oat flour, adding enough to form a stiff dough. 
Transfer to a floured (oat flour or rye flour) surface and knead until smooth (about 3-5 minutes). Shape the dough into a ball, and roll to 1/4-inch (6 mm) thick. Use a mini-cookie cutter or cut into small squares. Transfer to ungreased baking sheets, spacing them about 1/4 inch (6 mm) apart. Gather up the scraps, roll out again, and cut additional biscuits. If the dough becomes too crumbly to work with after a few rollings, sprinkle with a little water to bind it together and knead it for 30 seconds or so. 
Bake for 30 minutes. Remove from oven and turn over. Bake for an additional 30 minutes, or until golden brown on both sides. After you finish baking all batches of biscuits, turn off the oven, spread all the biscuits in one baking pan and set them in the oven to cool for a few hours or overnight. The extra time in the oven as it cools off helps make the treats crispier. These make a more delicate crunchy biscuit, so we use them more for special or training treats, not tartar control. 
Makes several dozen small treats that keep and freeze well. 

*4) Parmesan Herb Treats
Ingredients:*
1 package dry yeast
1/4 cup lukewarm water
2 cups chicken stock
2 tablespoons olive oil
1/2 cup parmesan cheese
1/2 cup non-fat dry milk
2 tablespoons dried parsley 1 teaspoon oregano
2 teaspoons dried minced garlic
1 cup whole wheat flour
1/2 cup rye flour
1/2 cup rice flour
1 cup cracked wheat

*make them yourself:*
Preheat oven to 325 ° F (165 ° C). 
In a large bowl,dissolve yeast in water. Add stock, oil, cheese, drymilk, and herbs. Gradually blend in the flours and cracked wheat. Add enough wheat flour to form a stiff dough. 
Transfer to a floured surface and knead until smooth (about 3-5 minutes). Shape the dough into a ball and roll to 1/2-inch (12 mm) thick. Using round or crescent-shaped cookie cutters, cut out treats. Place on ungreased baking sheets, spacing them about 1/4-inch (6 mm) apart. Gather up the scraps, roll out again, and cut additional biscuits. 
Bake for 45 minutes. Remove from oven. In a small bowl, whisk together the egg and milk for the glaze. Brush the biscuits with glaze, turn and brush other side. Bake for an additional 30 minutes. Let cool overnight. 
Makes about 4 dozen 3-inch (7.5 cm) treats. 

*
More recipes on their way, so keep posted!
remember dont forget to share your recipes too!*


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

here i svegas trying out a cheesy biscuit. decided i would make a round ball instead of cutting them, so it would last a bit longer.

she seemed to enjoy it and wanted more, greedy bugga! 

heres some pics!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> here i svegas trying out a cheesy biscuit. decided i would make a round ball instead of cutting them, so it would last a bit longer.
> 
> she seemed to enjoy it and wanted more, greedy bugga!
> 
> heres some pics!


Bless her lil heart...she propa enjoyed that by the looks 
im buying some bits tomoe wen i go shopping and gonna try cook some pmsl 
wish me luck....actually wish my dogs luck


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

she did really enjoy her treats and was begging for more. giving her paw and barking at me. 

will be trying some of the other recipes myself during the week.

good luck making them yourself and hope your dogs enjoy them too. make sure you post some pics of them with their new treats.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> she did really enjoy her treats and was begging for more. giving her paw and barking at me.
> 
> will be trying some of the other recipes myself during the week.
> 
> good luck making them yourself and hope your dogs enjoy them too. make sure you post some pics of them with their new treats.


i will do 

thats if i get a chance to catch them...soon as something hits their mouth its gawn


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

okay am going to make some treats today, some cheesy ones, bad breath ones and peanut butter ones. am thinking there may be a business in this sort of thing. they cost a fortune in the shops, when you can find them and they are limited on what you can get


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

sleeptalker said:


> okay am going to make some treats today, some cheesy ones, bad breath ones and peanut butter ones. am thinking there may be a business in this sort of thing. they cost a fortune in the shops, when you can find them and they are limited on what you can get


there is a big business in homemade dog treats, because you can make so many different varaties that you dont get in shops.

if you start a business in making home made treats, dont forget my loyalties for providing the recipes, lol he he he

more recipes coming soon!


----------



## Clairey (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi there

Does anyone know of any meetings that take place to discuss and bake homemade dog/cat food?

Many thanks

Clairey


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey bet some of you have even tryed taste testing them, come on own up pmsl


----------



## ticklish (Nov 30, 2008)

These recipes look great! I'm definitely going to try a couple of them. I would like to ask however if the butter/marg in the recipes can be replaced with olive oil spread? I just want to be sure this is safe for dogs. Thanks!


----------



## flissyfjm (Nov 23, 2008)

Flissy's Favourite Rice and Liver Bites

Equal quantities by weight liver (pig, lamb, chicken) and short grain (pudding) rice.

Cut the liver into pieces - about 1"/2.5 cms
Simmer the liver and rice in enough water to cover generously until the rice is very soft, and most of the water has been absorbed.
Puree with a stick blender, or in a food processor (it helps if you let the mixture cool a bit first, so splashes are not scalding hot)
Spread onto lightly greased baking sheet (or even better use a silicon sheet on the baking sheet) in a layer about 0.5"/1 cm thick 
Bake in a low oven (120 c/250 f) for at least two hours, turning over half way. If you want them very crispy, turn the oven very low, and leave overnight (although the house will smell strongly of liver come the morning!)
Break or cut into bite size pieces. If baked till crispy this keeps well in an airtight jar. If it is still leathery, I freeze or refrigerate it.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow i just came across these and i am so tempted to try them! Has anyone tried them?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

Brilliant thread, thank you so much for sharing all your recipes! I've saved them and in time, I'll give them all a go!

I personally don't like commercial dog treats because they are nearly all made by the companies that I avoid for ethical reasons, but also because they are so darn expensive! If you're training a dog and using treats as a reward, you can go through dozens of packets in just a few days. The bought ones are also full of rubbish and artificial stuff, so no good at all if you are following a special diet.


----------



## Opheliac (Jun 3, 2009)

Great thread


----------



## DebsPink (May 21, 2009)

Great thread. I'd love to try some of these. Are they OK for puppies (9 weeks)? 

Also can puppies have Peanut Butter? I've seen it in some recipes above and heard it's great to keep them occupied.

Debs x


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks ill look into these


----------

